# fallen angles



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Do not read if haven't read the book!




Okay, the giant ass siege guns in the book will they eventually be taken to Earth for the Siege of the palace and if so who destroys them is there any fluff about them. 
I thought it was kind cool/corny the have the reveal of the primarch at the end to be Perterabo and have the Lion all like I give you the guns here take 'um. Later is going to like Son of Bitch, and slap himself in the forehead.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

perhaps they reveiled which primarch it was to make people think and question whether the lion was really loyal or not, this was touched on in angels of darkness aswell


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

I think he's loyal to a fault, because he knew about the taint on Caliban and didn't do anything about but he is with the emp all the way. The Calbanites are the ones who turned from the light(so to speak).


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

put a spolier alert in the title of the thread dude.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

ChaplinWhulfgar said:


> I think he's loyal to a fault, because he knew about the taint on Caliban and didn't do anything about but he is with the emp all the way. The Calbanites are the ones who turned from the light(so to speak).


Nope i was talking to the Local Gw regional manager about this and he pulled out a surprise mike lee signed his copy of fallen angels with "Luther was Right" and then confermed luther was RIGHT woot!


----------

